# IBS and Hashimoto's - what to eat?!



## sbagsmcgee (Nov 11, 2014)

I've just recently been diagnosed as having IBS, after about two years of being treated for Hashimoto's. It took about 7 years to actually get diagnosed for this, and I'm finally feeling that it's under control - now this!

I've had to reduce the iodine in my diet, and have largely been avoiding bread, cake and so on (courgetti, cauliflower pizza bases etc...), as well as taking selenium. This all seems to have helped with my energy levels, and although the weight isn't falling off yet I am seeing differences. I did try strict calorie counting and going to the gym every day, but I actually bloated up and put more weight on 

So the final piece of the puzzle seems to be IBS. Any advice from those with Hashimoto's and any foods that you found helped or hindered?

I'm getting a biopsy done to see if I'm celiac, but I certainly am lactose intolerant. Lactase tablets from Holland and Barratts are wonderful, and mean I don't have to freak out if I find out that something has dairy in it.

Thanks in advance!


----------

